# Boycie breathing heavily , help



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello,

as some of you have maybe read in my previous thread, my 6-month-old Boycie has a big case of separation anxiety. I had to leave him today in his crate for 3 hours because I had a medical appointment and dogs are not allowed inside. I did not have the opportunity to leave him with anyone else. So I put him in his crate as usual and left. When I came back, I was in shock. He managed to get out of his crate! The door is plastic but sturdy so much effort is needed to break free and he managed to do so. In the process he scratched his nose a bit. This area is really small, like the tip of a finger and is pink in color. No bleeding and it does not seem to cause him pain when I touched it (of course I had previously disinfected my finger). Also I noticed on his lip a pink spot, but this was from a few days back, is it normal to some places on his lip to turn from black to pink ? 

He even vomited in his crate, but I guess this is due to the shock and panic barking. He has been eating and drinking fine all day and an hour ago we were playing a bit of catch in the apartment. He loves to play and runs and jumps all over the place. However, it occurred to me that he is panting/breathing heavily since. He opens his mouth as if he is smiling and breathing heavily. Is any of this reason for concern or do you think he is just warm/overheated? We have it very warm here in the apartment (floor heating) and he always goes to his special place near the door where it is cooler. That´s where he is now and sleeping.

Thank you so much for reading all of this, I am so scared over anything that is different about him. Maybe even a little paranoid. I know that you understand when I say that if something happened to him, it would crush my heart into a million pieces.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My guess is that he had really worked himself up to exhaustion and was already pretty warm from his anxiety in his crate and the effort it took to get out of the crate. Then on top of that, playing hard in a warm home is what is causing him to pant. If he's eating and drinking, going potty normally, and no signs of pain like trembling, hunched back, a lot of stretching when he's not just waking up, he's just hot. And he may have a bit of an upset tummy from his anxiety. I'm thinking like you, he vomited in his crate due to stress.

This is really pretty severe separation anxiety that could also be coupled with crate anxiety. He could injure himself in a crate if you are not able to help him with this. You may need to look into a soft ex-pen with a cover on top so he can't try to climb out. I really encourage you to work with a veterinary behaviorist or a true 100% positive reinforcement trainer to help him through this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it possible that he ate some of the plastic crate? Hope it's nothing. My Dewey was opening his mouth wide and seemed to be yawning when he was a puppy. The vet and ER were't sure what was going on. I was feeding him the Breeder's food which was in a roll and it was getting stuck either in his throat or his back teeth. I switched food and never had that problem again.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you so much, Crystal. I really hope this is the case since he is sleeping in his bed now and breathing normally. His eating and drinking habits today were as usual, no problems there. Also he went regularly potty and it was fine. I am really concerned about his separation anxiety. I am going tomorrow to buy him a soft pen with a top and I will look up a behaviorist. The next weekend he will be left with my mother since I am going on a short trip and can´t take him with me. I am so concerned but hoping he won´t overreact like today since at least he won´t be alone.

What about the pinkish color on his lip and the scratched nose?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is it possible that he ate some of the plastic crate? Hope it's nothing. My Dewey was opening his mouth wide and seemed to be yawning when he was a puppy. The vet and ER were't sure what was going on. I was feeding him the Breeder's food which was in a roll and it was getting stuck either in his throat or his back teeth. I switched food and never had that problem again.


Thank you, Deborah. I checked and washed the crate since he vomited and went potty in it  Luckily, no chunks or bits were missing. His stool was normal, nothing different in it.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

If it is any comfort, my dog has S/A too. I found out that the crate was just not the answer. Did you ever try leaving not locked up?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just watch the nose so that if it should start to look infected, you can take him to the vet. You could try some organic, cold pressed coconut oil on his nose or an antibiotic ointment. But I would be careful with the antibiotic ointment that he can't lick it off. Coconut oil would be safe. As for the lip, I'm wondering if it's always been pink there and you were examining him more closely and just now noticed it. Is it by any chance where an upper canine tooth comes down over it?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Chardy said:


> If it is any comfort, my dog has S/A too. I found out that the crate was just not the answer. Did you ever try leaving not locked up?


I have no idea how long he was out of crate today :/ When I came back he was in front of the door as usual when I am away (but when there is someone else with him). I can only guess if he had been the whole time in front of the door barking. If I knew this, I would certainly leave him unlocked. But it remains only a guess, maybe he got out 10 minutes before I got back? We´ll never know  I am afraid if I leave him unlocked for 2-3 hours he might hurt himself by doing something in panic like hitting a sharp edge or tearing up carpets and eating it, and and and..


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi did not do at all well w/a crate---it made her really crazy. I resorted to an open pack & play for babies & she does great w/that. She still has trouble being confined in anything closed up. When we lived in Greece I used a mosquito screen on the top but don't do that here in Vienna & she loves her bed. I only use it at night & she wants to go in it to sleep now. Flying w/her is difficult but necessary. I have to close her in & she is nuts most of the way, along w/her person!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Just watch the nose so that if it should start to look infected, you can take him to the vet. You could try some organic, cold pressed coconut oil on his nose or an antibiotic ointment. But I would be careful with the antibiotic ointment that he can't lick it off. Coconut oil would be safe. As for the lip, I'm wondering if it's always been pink there and you were examining him more closely and just now noticed it. Is it by any chance where an upper canine tooth comes down over it?


I don´t have any coconut oil at home, I will get some tomorrow. Ointment I do have and it´s even suitable for babies, so maybe it would be okay? It´s called Bepanthen, I don´t know if it´s available in the States? 

Yes, it is exactly on that spot. It might have been there before, I am so panicky right now, so maybe I am overreacting :/


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi did not do at all well w/a crate---it made her really crazy. I resorted to an open pack & play for babies & she does great w/that. She still has trouble being confined in anything closed up. When we lived in Greece I used a mosquito screen on the top but don't do that here in Vienna & she loves her bed. I only use it at night & she wants to go in it to sleep now. Flying w/her is difficult but necessary. I have to close her in & she is nuts most of the way, along w/her person!


Poor baby, they are just so fragile! I will have a look tomorrow in Fressnapf and another pet store here in Graz, I hope I will find something similar for him. I will need to lock him up next week for another 2-3 hours during an exam so I need him to be comfortable at least. My mother will be visiting next week and staying for a while so then he will have company.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A pack & play is made for babies not puppies! I would look at Toys R Us if you have one there---otherwise there is one here in Vienna. Let me know if you come this way.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what I got and it is much more comforting with the top open-- I also have a drop cam to see what is going on from my i-phone. It is worth every penny of it so I have some peace of mind as to what is going on. Her new brother has made a new positive influence on her and I am able to leave them both together. She will whine some, but nothing like before. She would attack her crate and bite the door and have herself so upset and she did vomit too. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005JQ2F62/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1]Amazon.com: Red 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth: Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I know it's very hard but you have to really try to calm down and not worry quite as much. :wub: All dogs, but I think more with certain toy breeds, can really pick up on our own emotions. So if you are happy and calm, he will be too. But if you are upset or stressed, he could very easily be as well. I think your little guy is probably just fine. And he probably doesn't even need any ointment on his nose. Just keep an eye on it is all, like you would if you cut your finger.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> A pack & play is made for babies not puppies! I would look at Toys R Us if you have one there---otherwise there is one here in Vienna. Let me know if you come this way.


Thank you. Yes, I know what you mean but there isn´t any large toy store or baby shop here in the area, the pet stores are luckily near so I thought maybe they have something similar? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Chardy said:


> This is what I got and it is much more comforting with the top open-- I also have a drop cam to see what is going on from my i-phone. It is worth every penny of it so I have some peace of mind as to what is going on. Her new brother has made a new positive influence on her and I am able to leave them both together. She will whine some, but nothing like before. She would attack her crate and bite the door and have herself so upset and she did vomit too.
> 
> Amazon.com: Red 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth: Pet Supplies


Thank you, I have another smartphone, or does it have to be an I-Phone? In 2 years I will be adding to our little family, mainly for Boycie to have company when left alone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Chardy said:


> This is what I got and it is much more comforting with the top open-- I also have a drop cam to see what is going on from my i-phone. It is worth every penny of it so I have some peace of mind as to what is going on. Her new brother has made a new positive influence on her and I am able to leave them both together. She will whine some, but nothing like before. She would attack her crate and bite the door and have herself so upset and she did vomit too.
> 
> Amazon.com: Red 45" Pet Puppy Dog Playpen Exercise Pen Kennel 600d Oxford Cloth: Pet Supplies


This is not like mine---mine is like a port-a-crib for a baby---they can't get out of it. I do have one like this for travel purposes & staying in hotels. It packs well but is a bit flimsy. My 2 sleep in it w/out fuss & don't knock it down when we are traveling only.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I know it's very hard but you have to really try to calm down and not worry quite as much. :wub: All dogs, but I think more with certain toy breeds, can really pick up on our own emotions. So if you are happy and calm, he will be too. But if you are upset or stressed, he could very easily be as well. I think your little guy is probably just fine. And he probably doesn't even need any ointment on his nose. Just keep an eye on it is all, like you would if you cut your finger.


Thank you, Crystal :wub: He is my first dog and I waited 25 years to get him. I love him with all my heart and I tend to be a bit paranoid over his health. I will keep a close eye on him today and if he continues panting, I will take him to the emergency Vet tomorrow :thumbsup: 

And sorry for quoting each reply individually and stacking my messages, but I have no idea how to combine them? :blush:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Fee said:


> Thank you, I have another smartphone, or does it have to be an I-Phone? In 2 years I will be adding to our little family, mainly for Boycie to have company when left alone.



I am sure all smart phones ... you just have to download the drop cam app


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am very leery about soft crates. I use mine for when i am home and not able to watch Katie, but she has gotten her nail caught in the mesh and could have hurt herself badly if i were not there to get her untangled. If he is an escape artist he will no doubt chew and claw his way through the mesh of a soft sided crate as well. Have you considered gating off the kitchen area or other small area? You could practice this while at home, too. Just leave him in a partitioned area while you use the vacuum or other things that only take a short period of time. Try making it his special treat area. Like a place that you put him when you're going to give him something that he reeeeeeeeeeally loves. Put him in his area and give him the treat, then go around the corner for as long as you think he will be able to successfully remain there without barking or indicating anxiety. Then return and praise him and take him out of his area. I think if you continue to make one area his special area and it has a positive imprint on him that you might be able to gradually increase your time leaving him there. I would definitely only do it for very short periods of time to start.

I am very glad that Boycie did not injure himself too badly during his escapes. *hugs* from Penny and Katie and I


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, Amanda. `hugs back` from Boycie and me :heart: 

I live in a one bedroom apartment and only the bathroom is a separate room so this is not an option.  Only my family home is larger but he can´t stay there because it´s in another city. I have been almost 2 years here in Graz, I am student. 

The bathroom has floor heating as well and really nothing could happen to him there? Maybe I can put another warm blanket on the floor and leave him there? What do you guys think ?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Fee said:


> Thank you, Amanda. `hugs back` from Boycie and me :heart:
> 
> I live in a one bedroom apartment and only the bathroom is a separate room so this is not an option.  Only my family home is larger but he can´t stay there because it´s in another city. I have been almost 2 years here in Graz, I am student.
> 
> The bathroom has floor heating as well and really nothing could happen to him there? Maybe I can put another warm blanket on the floor and leave him there? What do you guys think ?



I think as long as there are no chemicals or anything that he could get into in your cupboards that it would probably be a fine place for him. You could even leave the door open and put a gate there instead... just so he is able to see out and doesn't feel so closed in?


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

littlefluffbabies said:


> I think as long as there are no chemicals or anything that he could get into in your cupboards that it would probably be a fine place for him. You could even leave the door open and put a gate there instead... just so he is able to see out and doesn't feel so closed in?


I wouldn´t know where to get something like that, and if there was a gate he would probably try to chew through it or jump over it or something  There are chemicals, but all are in a cupboard beyond his reach :thumbsup:


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Fee said:


> I wouldn´t know where to get something like that, and if there was a gate he would probably try to chew through it or jump over it or something  There are chemicals, but all are in a cupboard beyond his reach :thumbsup:


I was picturing something like this 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/North-States-Supergate-Close-Metal/dp/B000PRUAFI/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1389998607&sr=8-12&keywords=pet+gate]Amazon.com: North States Supergate Easy Close Metal Gate, White: Baby[/ame] 

but there are a lot of gates to choose from and the prices vary. I liked this one (and have it in my home) because it has no horizontal bar in the center (that could be used for naughty little paws to get a step up and over. haha)


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I think he would end up jamming his head between the bars haha, he is really eager to get out of anything. I remember when I just got him 4 months ago, he was tiny! I put him in a soft open pen and he really spent the whole time trying to get out of there!  And he sighed ´oh....´ because he couldn´t manage  I guess the habit stayed with him


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Fee said:


> I think he would end up jamming his head between the bars haha, he is really eager to get out of anything. I remember when I just got him 4 months ago, he was tiny! I put him in a soft open pen and he really spent the whole time trying to get out of there!  And he sighed ´oh....´ because he couldn´t manage  I guess the habit stayed with him



lol.. naughty little fluffbucket! :wub::wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor Boycie! I couldn't put Lacie in a crate at all. It was like the devil was in there. She wld bang around, throw up, pee, poop and chew on her feet. I bought an exercise pen to give more room and one time I came in and she somehow collapsed the whole thing on herself. I have no idea how long she was like that. I decided to leave her in the house, closed all the doors of rooms I didn't want her to go in and she did so much better along with training, building her confidence and trust. I hardly ever leave her alone but It took sometime to build her confidence so that IF and WHEN I do have to leave her...she knows she will be fine and that I will be back and I never have a problem with separation anxiety anymore..
I feel so bad...I've been there...you just have to figure out what works


----------



## kweldon (May 1, 2013)

Have you considered a different style crate? My dalmatian freaks in a plastic crate and has since he was a puppy but he loves his wire crate. 

I have to be really careful with Lily and not give her attention before I leave and when I first get home, not until she settles some. She doesn't like to be away from me but so far hasn't progressed to full blown separation anxiety.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Poor Boycie! I couldn't put Lacie in a crate at all. It was like the devil was in there. She wld bang around, throw up, pee, poop and chew on her feet. I bought an exercise pen to give more room and one time I came in and she somehow collapsed the whole thing on herself. I have no idea how long she was like that. I decided to leave her in the house, closed all the doors of rooms I didn't want her to go in and she did so much better along with training, building her confidence and trust. I hardly ever leave her alone but It took sometime to build her confidence so that IF and WHEN I do have to leave her...she knows she will be fine and that I will be back and I never have a problem with separation anxiety anymore..
> I feel so bad...I've been there...you just have to figure out what works


Hi Joanne  Since he really tries to get out of everything, I will give the bathroom idea a go. He really stays alone for a couple of hours a week so I think he won´t mind being in the bathroom  It´s warm, clean and smells nice  Plus he will have more room, at least he can´t scratch himself or worse :/


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

kweldon said:


> Have you considered a different style crate? My dalmatian freaks in a plastic crate and has since he was a puppy but he loves his wire crate.
> 
> I have to be really careful with Lily and not give her attention before I leave and when I first get home, not until she settles some. She doesn't like to be away from me but so far hasn't progressed to full blown separation anxiety.


Hello Kristy  I haven´t paid attention to him today, I was in a hurry, I just put him and his favorite toy inside the crate along with a treat and left. Boycie has been almost 24/7 with me since he was 2 months old. Goes to work with me, to University with me, sleeps on my bed. I guess it´s my fault that the anxiety has progressed so much. I feel so bad  My inexperience hopefully won´t hurt him in the future, I am learning so much here, thanks to all you lovely people :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Arnela, it sounds like you really want what's best for little Boycie. It's fairly easy for us as maltese owners to promote separation anxiety in our little ones by constantly being near them and not providing enough "independence training." Of course, it's because we love them and they are SO portable and lovable!

Owen went through bad separation anxiety when he was first with us. It was a total change from Obi who adapted fairly quickly. I was THISCLOSE to giving up until I stepped back and took a breath and REALLLLLLLLY worked on things with him one teeny, tiny step at a time. here's the approach I took:

1. get him used to the area you will be leaving him (crate, pen, etc). This means playing crate games, feeding him in the area, etc. I even went so far as to sit in the living room next to him in the crate. I started at like 30 seconds and increased the time by minute increments. Do not let the dog go into high-stress mode.
2. Utilize a kong with very high value treats while doing the exercises with the dog. it's a healthy distraction and keeps them calm. 
3. you have to dis-associate your leaving cues. jingle keys, open doors, etc... without actually leaving. practice this often.
4. I used a DAP (dog-appeasing pheromone) plug in diffuser. This is hit or miss for some dogs but certainly helped us! it mimics mother dog's pheromones and has a calming effect
5. once used to the crate, I put the crate in a blocked off area with water and pee pad and practiced leaving him in the area....literally 1 minute at a time. Make sure to use the kong at this stage too. i worked up to 15-20 minutes over the span of a few weeks
6. we utilized a camera that i can see from my smartphone. this was helpful as I would watch the reaction time and quickly intervene if the dog started to "notice" I was gone. You don't want the dog to even start to get stressed.
7. even when you're home, make sure you are intentionally "ignoring" the dog
8. when entering back home, no eye contact, no voice, no touching the dog for 10 minutes

be patient and know that this is HEALTHIER and SAFER for you dog in the end

I'd consult a behaviorist if you're not confident to try solely on your own. if it's very extreme, sometimes medications have to be used. But, you'll be surprised how far training can get you. I was surprised (and relieved) that we made it through!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella never tolerated the bathroom confinement...she hated it. It worked out much better to give her access to the house and to work on the underlying problems of the separation anxiety.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> Arnela, it sounds like you really want what's best for little Boycie. It's fairly easy for us as maltese owners to promote separation anxiety in our little ones by constantly being near them and not providing enough "independence training." Of course, it's because we love them and they are SO portable and lovable!
> 
> Owen went through bad separation anxiety when he was first with us. It was a total change from Obi who adapted fairly quickly. I was THISCLOSE to giving up until I stepped back and took a breath and REALLLLLLLLY worked on things with him one teeny, tiny step at a time. here's the approach I took:
> 
> ...


Thank you so so much for taking the time to help me, I can´t express how much I appreciate this! I will really try to work with him on this, up until now I did try leaving him for 5 minutes and then returning back into the flat, but he was always freaking out, regardless if he was left 30 minutes or 3 hours :huh: He even scratches the bathroom door when I am inside or waits in front of it until I come out. 

I will do everything I can for him to feel better when I am away, he is still young so there is hope (I´m guessing). I will start as soon as tomorrow, next time I have to leave him is on Tuesday and I will report back how it went. :aktion033:


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Summergirl73 said:


> Bella never tolerated the bathroom confinement...she hated it. It worked out much better to give her access to the house and to work on the underlying problems of the separation anxiety.


I know  It won´t be a permanent solution, it will only be for this Tuesday while I am taking my exam. He will be in there alone for 2 hours with food and drink and it is warm. It is better than the crate. I got great tips for working on separation anxiety and I´ll start working with him tomorrow. Fingers crossed for Boycie and the newb  :smilie_tischkante:B)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Fee said:


> Thank you so so much for taking the time to help me, I can´t express how much I appreciate this! I will really try to work with him on this, up until now I did try leaving him for 5 minutes and then returning back into the flat, but he was always freaking out, regardless if he was left 30 minutes or 3 hours :huh: He even scratches the bathroom door when I am inside or waits in front of it until I come out.
> 
> I will do everything I can for him to feel better when I am away, he is still young so there is hope (I´m guessing). I will start as soon as tomorrow, next time I have to leave him is on Tuesday and I will report back how it went. :aktion033:


I can totally understand  5 minutes is a LONG time in their world. I had to start at like 15-30 seconds! Owen used to even sit and sleep ON my feet while I'd do the dishes. He would bark constantly, pace, circle, defecate, destruct the area and be drenched in sweat/drool- it was heartbreaking. Start with seconds...and move up. I remember reaching 1 minute and it was like "HALLELUJAH!" Now, we can leave for hours and hours without any issues. I know Boycie can get there


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

hoaloha said:


> I can totally understand  5 minutes is a LONG time in their world. I had to start at like 15-30 seconds! Owen used to even sit and sleep ON my feet while I'd do the dishes. He would bark constantly, pace, circle, defecate, destruct the area and be drenched in sweat/drool- it was heartbreaking. Start with seconds...and move up. I remember reaching 1 minute and it was like "HALLELUJAH!" Now, we can leave for hours and hours without any issues. I know Boycie can get there


Poor baby, so glad you got over it :thumbsup::wub: An hour seems like a year now, but I will give my best :chili: Thank you for the kind words :blush:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I always crate mine when out but then he has his crate in great room & one in our bedroom that he sleeps in. My daughter has a 15 year old dog-that has always had SA she has tried meds everything. But she videoed her dog from work she could she how the dog was doing. The best thing was company of another animal. She still paces @ times but not much. The thunder shirt was what worked best when she did not have another dog. Good luck.

:Good luck::Good luck:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Forgot to mention that if dog sleeps & is not breathing heavy then he is ok. Dogs only way of cooling themselves is panting other than getting in water.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Cashmere doesn't have SA (although she also waits for me when I'm in the bathroom) but I have one more tip (I think it wasn't mentioned): when you'll leave him in the bathroom, leave with him piece of your clothes - maybe pajamas - something that smells strongly like you. I noticed that when Cashmere is left alone for a longer period of time, she drags my dirty clothes from my bed to floor (yeah I'm messy person) and sleeps on them.
I think that your scent can have calming effect and maybe he'll feel closer to you this way.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Thank you, Pat. I can´t wait to get company for him. I always wanted 2 dogs, but now I can´t manage it and I think it´s best for me to first learn more about dogs and then get another. I was thinking of a Pomeranian in 2 years, fingers crossed! 

Dear Julia, I think your idea is wonderful! I will give it a go. I always have my pajamas and a cardigan folded on the bed and he jumps after it and takes it away  I´ll leave it for him.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi wouldn't tolerate the crate or being in a room with the door closed. A gate on the kitchen worked and his crate was in there and he could go in there to sleep when he wanted. it worked out eventually hang in there. I think the 1 minute practise runs are a great start, it takes a lot of time and effort but it will work out. The kong with frozen canned food (or something similar) inside works well to keep them occupied too. Jodi would bark when I left the room and he couldn't follow and was frantic in the crate, it was awful.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I will have to be patient but I think we can work it out. I´m starting practice today


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Arnela, we got our 3 gates at the baby department at IKEA---so you should be able to find them there. We had to get the extenders too as our doorways are wider than usual. The gates are not expensive like they are at Toys R Us. 
Lisi weighs 2.4 (she has gotten a little chunky) & can get through them, but she doesn't usually---only a couple of times when she was desperate. She has a very small head. We use them always---they are a God send as we have an open stairway up to the 2nd floor. She doesn't like closed spaces but the gates work great. I would be careful about closing the bathroom door so he can't see out. He may eat the wood on the bottom.
BTW: IKEAs gates are a sturdy metal & you don't have to drill into anything to secure them. They stay where you put them very well. Even my grand-son could not move them when he pulled up w/his weight on them.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi Sandi, thanks! I will definitely check that out next week. I really don´t have another option for Tuesday  I practiced training him in the crate today and he even got in there by himself and looked about and sniffed.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Fee said:


> Thank you, Amanda. `hugs back` from Boycie and me :heart:
> 
> I live in a one bedroom apartment and only the bathroom is a separate room so this is not an option.  Only my family home is larger but he can´t stay there because it´s in another city. I have been almost 2 years here in Graz, I am student.
> 
> The bathroom has floor heating as well and really nothing could happen to him there? Maybe I can put another warm blanket on the floor and leave him there? What do you guys think ?


Fee, I have always closed up my little Maltese in the large bathroom, using a good hard plastic gate (that thing is over 17 yrs old and still working). My Maltese don't feel secure in the run of the house and I'm leary of what they might get into, chew wires, potty on rug, chew up something; I just feel it is unsafe to leave them running loose. Blaze is in the bathroom with pp pad, bed, toys, water and is given a treat before I leave. My 2 first Maltese girls on sensing I was leaving, would voluntarily parade into the bathroom...they were so cute.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Fee, I have always closed up my little Maltese in the large bathroom, using a good hard plastic gate (that thing is over 17 yrs old and still working). My Maltese don't feel secure in the run of the house and I'm leary of what they might get into, chew wires, potty on rug, chew up something; I just feel it is unsafe to leave them running loose. Blaze is in the bathroom with pp pad, bed, toys, water and is given a treat before I leave. My 2 first Maltese girls on sensing I was leaving, would voluntarily parade into the bathroom...they were so cute.


Haha this cheered me really up  Too cute! We´ll see how it goes, fingers crossed :aktion033:


----------

